# Swanage Car Park Charges (and overnighting!)



## wintersunshine (Sep 16, 2008)

Just thought we would forewarn people having just been to the Main Beach car park in Swanage. From the 1st April the charges will be as follows:

£1.70 1 Hour
£3.20 2 Hours
£6.00 4 Hours
£8.00 24 Hours

These costs are for cars as it seems there is no motorhome parking during the summer months. These charges apply to all pay and display car parks in Swanage.

In addition the roadside parking round by Swanage Pier is now restricted to 1 hour only all year round.

Swanage seems to be one of the most unfriendly parking towns for motorhomes, as a lot of the road side parking is also restricted to cars and motorbikes only.

I would advise to contact Swanage council prior to parking.9a


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Dorset CC are spending millions on new infrastructure roads, etc for the sailing events at Portland harbour in 2012 ,I suppose the money has to come from somewhere.

Swanage has been very un Motor home friendly place for a few years now ,West Bays gain Swanages loss  

Les :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I was in Swanage today, and the main car park was expensive, but there is definitely a sign on the meters allowing overnight parking for motorhomes - 24 hour limit for £6.50 (I think) - it advises you to use the coach bays, which are level. I took a picture of the meter and I'll post it tomorrow when I get home. You can also park on the sea front - there were several vans there today, there is an overnight restriction on parking there. I have also noted a wild spot just down from where we were staying (holiday cottage), and will post that up as well. 

From what has been said about Swanage in the past few years, this is a definite step forward!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bognormike said:


> well I was in Swanage today, and the main car park was expensive, but there is definitely a sign on the meters allowing overnight parking for motorhomes - 24 hour limit for £6.50 (I think) - it advises you to use the coach bays, which are level. I took a picture of the meter and I'll post it tomorrow when I get home. You can also park on the sea front - there were several vans there today, there is an overnight restriction on parking there. I have also noted a wild spot just down from where we were staying (holiday cottage), and will post that up as well.
> 
> From what has been said about Swanage in the past few years, this is a definite step forward!


Should have come to Poole, park in the Thistle Hotel Car Park (£4) and come on the Quay and had a beer with me on the boat which you can see berthed in the Marina (Lady K)

Peter


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

And don't think you can arrive late and pay nothing.

At *10.30pm *on a February night this year, in *pouring rain*, in Swanage. I had someone pointing a flash light through my windscreen. I shouted "what the hell are you doing ?". She replied..."I'm checking your ticket, where is it ?". I said "I haven't got one". She said "well you'll have to move to the other car park, it's free".

So i did !!! It's at the far end of beach infront of the football ground. Not sure if it still is as the meters had covers on them when i was there. I wonder if it's cheaper thou ?

Anyhow, in hindsight i chuckled to myself that someone was checking tickets at that time of night. I was the only vehicle in that huge car park. Just my luck !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > well I was in Swanage today, and the main car park was expensive, but there is definitely a sign on the meters allowing overnight parking for motorhomes - 24 hour limit for £6.50 (I think) - it advises you to use the coach bays, which are level. I took a picture of the meter and I'll post it tomorrow when I get home. You can also park on the sea front - there were several vans there today, there is an overnight restriction on parking there. I have also noted a wild spot just down from where we were staying (holiday cottage), and will post that up as well.
> ...


Hello Peter !!

I saw the boat today, we stopped off on the way home (used Baiter park) - not as nice as those Sun-seekers up the water - especially the new silver one....... bet that cost a few quid :idea: 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's that picture, if you can't read it, it's £5.50 a night from 6pm to 9am, use the coach spaces, limited to 1 night in 7


If anybody wants details of the possible overnight spot elsewhere (near Worth Matravers), please PM me & I will give details.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

We will be that way in a few weeks time so may give it a try. Presumably it prints your reg no. on the ticket, to show if you've been before, within the 7 day period?

Certainly a good idea that maybe other parking areas could adopt if they too have coach parks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> We will be that way in a few weeks time so may give it a try. Presumably it prints your reg no. on the ticket, to show if you've been before, within the 7 day period?
> 
> Certainly a good idea that maybe other parking areas could adopt if they too have coach parks.


I doubt whether it's that sophisticated, probably relies on somebody coming round and checking plates. Certainly no number plate entry for daytime tickets.


----------

